# Anime - .....What.



## Delta (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vBUaGP7L3w&NR=1

Japan...where are you from.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

That anime is p cool. :3


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=64276


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

Club to Death Angel Dokuro Chan.


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

What... The... Fuck...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah that's a nice anime with mediocre number of episodes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69A3aL3Yrs0
Now cry.

AH
I'M SORRY


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 28, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Club to Death Angel Dokuro Chan.



The only anime in existence that makes Fooly Cooly, Azumanga Daioh, and Bobobo look tame and normal. :3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

Dokuro-chan is so... disturbing... x___x

I'll admit though, that clip is HILARIOUS. XD


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 1, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The only anime in existence that makes Fooly Cooly, Azumanga Daioh, and Bobobo look tame and normal. :3




Yup and wait till you see Magical Witch Punie Chan by the same creators.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Yup and wait till you see Magical Witch Punie Chan by the same creators.


 
I probably wouldn't :[


----------

